# Goldfish sand vs gravel



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I have just bought a new 29 gallon tank for my goldfish (tall) and it came with white coral and black sand. I was wondering if I should use the black sand instead of the gravel that I already own? Would they swallow it? Would it float up? Anything? Would I have to clean it? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

The sand is fine. By coral, do you mean the white, bleached coral skeletons? If so, I would not use these if you're keeping fancy goldfish. The sharp edges and the awkward movements of fancies make for a bad combination.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I am not sure about the coral, I am getting this who,e thing in a few hours. I have comet goldfish, would it still be a problem? If so I have plenty of other decor they would love.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I would avoid using it, to be safe.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok I have it now, the sand is heavy so it would sink, and the white coral looks great and isn't really spikey.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

